# Installationsvorgang Exe datei erstellen?



## Stephan Boettcher (12. Juni 2004)

Guten Mogren alle zusammen.

Ich habe vor kurzen angefangen mit Visual Basic zu Programieren.
Jetzt habe ich einiges gemacht, dazu ein Installationsvorgang, wo txt dateien erstellt und geschrieben werden usw.

Mein Problem dabei ist, dass ich versucht habe jetzt die Exe datei durch die Installlation zu erstellen.
Das ist mir allerdings nicht gelungen.

Deshalb meine Frage, könnte mir bitte jemand erklären wie ich das mache ? 
Ich habe bereits im Menue gefunden "Exe-Datei erstellen" das ginge ja,
aber ich würde gerne hingehen und die exe durch ein installationsvorgang auf den Computer speichern.

Könnte mir da bitte einer Helfen?

Danke.


----------



## Shakie (12. Juni 2004)

Es gibt einen Installations-Assistent zum Erstellen einer Installation für dein Programm, wenn du das meinst. Dazu musst du das Programm "PDCMDLN.EXE" bzw. die Verknüpfung "Verpackungs- und Weitergabe-Assistent" im Startmenü von Windows starten (bei mir: Start-->Programme-->Microsoft Visual Studio 6.0-->Microsoft Visual Studio 6.0-Dienstprogramme-->Verpackungs- und Weitergabe-Assistent)


----------



## Stephan Boettcher (12. Juni 2004)

Danke.

Genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------

